# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Giáo trình Visual Basic 6.0

## baobinh

Giáo trình này ghi đầy đủ cách sử dung Visual Basic 6.0
link nè



> http://www.box.net/shared/ksn26w9c8c


và đây nữa..
​


> http://www.box.net/shared/umqag8p55r




good luck ! 
Passgair nén là: WallPearl'sBlog ​

----------


## dangtin1

Mà không giản nén dc bạn ạ. Pass bị sai mà

----------

